# Lowepro Nova 170 - will it fit?



## Narcolepsy (Jun 16, 2012)

For the Olympics, I need a small bag to fit:
5D2
70-200 2.8 IS II
2x converter
24-105L
+-580EX for focus assist (not essential as I am only going to one indoor event)

The bag must be less than 25L and the smaller the better

The Lowepro Nova 170 AW looks like it might fit the bill - can anyone let me know if it will fit this gear?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 17, 2012)

should fit,might be a bit tight (will only just fit the 70-200 length ways), I use a couple of Nova 200AW for all my flash gear. The shoulder straps are comfortable and heaps of space
I would say go with the nova 200 then you can leave the body on the 70-200 in the bag and partition for the other accessories. I can put that gear in a 200AW if you like tonight and post a pic for you to see


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jun 18, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I can put that gear in a 200AW if you like tonight and post a pic for you to see


That would be extremely helpful - Thanks


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 18, 2012)

here you go
5Dmk2 with 70-200 f2.8L II with lens hood on and reversesed
2x canon extender III
580 ExII in bag and 24-105 f4L

there is about 2 or so inches left on each side
enough for a small fast prime say 50 f1.4 or 85 f1.8 and some spare camera batteries and flash batteries

I think the 200 is the way to go over the 170


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jun 18, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> here you go
> I think the 200 is the way to go over the 170


That is incredibly helpful
I really appreciate it!
Thank you!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2012)

Narcolepsy said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > here you go
> ...


no problems
any time

this looks pretty cheap if you are in the US
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-New-Black-Lowepro-Nova-200-AW-Shoulder-Bag-/110854180228?pt=US_Camera_Cases_Bags&hash=item19cf6c8d84


----------

